# LH Chocolate (Poor) Dutch X Pied Seal Point Siamese.



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

These guys were born on the 04/06/2018 and are currently 7-days-old.
Mum is a Chocolate Dutch and dad is a Pied Seal Point Siamese:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations, they look great!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Really cute!


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Growing well


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They look so nice! :love


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Really pretty markings!


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks! I love marked mice <3


----------

